# Need parts for a 1950's GE electric stove



## rivasoldstuff (Dec 12, 2011)

I am looking for parts for a GE electric stove from 1957. It is a small range and I did find a stove on this forum that was similar to mine but bigger. Doese anyone know where to find parts for these?


----------



## nealtw (Dec 12, 2011)

Replacement parts for vintage appliances
Try these guys.


----------



## rivasoldstuff (Dec 12, 2011)

Hey, thanks!! They have the parts I need. Been looking for 2 years and found nothing. I really appreciate it.


----------



## jeff1 (Dec 12, 2011)

Hi,

Just wondering....what parts where you looking for?

jeff.


----------



## nealtw (Dec 13, 2011)

All I did was google 1957 ge stove parts.


----------

